# 2011 Maintenance Fee for Vacation Villas?



## earl1379ann (Dec 20, 2010)

Has anyone gotten their bill for 2011 maintenance fees at Vacation Villas at Fantasy World? The statement looks a lot different, but if I'm reading it correctly, it seems the maintenence fees have not gone up. It is broken down into Taxes, Maintenance Fee and Reserve Fee, but if I add these 3, it is the same amount I've been paying for several years now. (Of course, the Amenities Assessment is in addition to that.)


----------



## theo (Dec 20, 2010)

*One possible explanation...*



earl1379ann said:


> Has anyone gotten their bill for 2011 maintenance fees at Vacation Villas at Fantasy World? The statement looks a lot different, but if I'm reading it correctly, it seems the maintenence fees have not gone up. It is broken down into Taxes, Maintenance Fee and Reserve Fee, but if I add these 3, it is the same amount I've been paying for several years now. (Of course, the Amenities Assessment is in addition to that.)



Maybe the facility / billing management company has grown weary of fielding telephone inquiries regarding property tax amounts (the only "deductible" portion of timeshare ownership) and has finally figured out that they can easily avoid getting all those phone calls simply by providing each and every owner with that info within their annual mf bill...


----------



## earl1379ann (Dec 21, 2010)

theo said:


> Maybe the facility / billing management company has grown weary of fielding telephone inquiries regarding property tax amounts (the only "deductible" portion of timeshare ownership) and has finally figured out that they can easily avoid getting all those phone calls simply by providing each and every owner with that info within their annual mf bill...



WOW! I did not know that the taxes on a timeshare are deductible !! Thank you so much for sharing that!! 

What I was wondering is: can it really be true that the fees have not gone up this year?


----------



## theo (Dec 21, 2010)

*Yup...*



earl1379ann said:


> WOW! I did not know that the taxes on a timeshare are deductible !! Thank you so much for sharing that!!
> 
> What I was wondering is: can it really be true that the fees have not gone up this year?



Sure. At two different facilities at which I own weeks, the maint. fees have actually gone down for 2011 (...only by about $5, but down nonetheless). At another facility, fees are the same for 2011 as in 2010.

I'm told that maintenance fees for all Celebrity Resorts owners have also gone down slightly for 2011. This situation may be a unique anomaly, however, since Celebrity fees were pretty outrageous to begin with, and the company is currently in Chapter 11 bankruptcy.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 22, 2010)

earl1379ann said:


> WOW! I did not know that the taxes on a timeshare are deductible !! Thank you so much for sharing that!!
> 
> What I was wondering is: can it really be true that the fees have not gone up this year?



Yes, the fees did NOT go up for 2011.  Be sure to note that you do not have to pay the $3 Voluntary ARDA-ROC fee if you so choose.  The total amt. due on the VV@FF invoice includes that "voluntary" fee.  There has been discussion on this "voluntary" fee on another thread.


----------



## titanfan2009 (Oct 3, 2011)

*vacation villas @ fantasy world two owner?*

I would like to find someone who owns here to vote for me in the this years association meeting. Your assistance will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Rick H (Jul 18, 2012)

earl1379ann said:


> WOW! I did not know that the taxes on a timeshare are deductible !! Thank you so much for sharing that!!
> 
> What I was wondering is: can it really be true that the fees have not gone up this year?



I realize that I am responding to an older posting but this message has been important for a long time.  This resort is run by OWNERS, not a developer.  If you want to make sure that it stays affordable and enjoyable during visits, please be sure to read your bi-annual owner's newsletters and please submit your proxy votes if you can't attend the annual meetings.  Above all, please submit the power of attorney form to allow our board to make the changes necessary to keep this resort financially healthy.  Too many owners disregard the messages that our representatives on the board send us.  This ties their hands because they are bound by law to obey the established rules, which were written by the previous developer, not the current owners.
This resort belongs to all of us.  Please do your part.  It only takes a few minutes a year!
Thank you!


----------

